# Another NewAir Wineador build



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I wanted to post my progress on my NewAir build, but didn't want to throw it all in the other really long thread, so figured I'd start my own.

I got the 28ct NewAir after reading Falcon's thread when I first joined last month, at the moment I'm just waiting for the drawers I ordered from Forrest to get here and I should be just about ready to go when they arrive.

I decided to go with 40oz of HCM beads, two cheap computer fans, an old cord from a powerdrill (I think), a Timer for the fans, and of course the drawers from Wineador. (though, I might have him make me some type of mount for the fans, haven't made up my mind about that yet)

First a list of the items I've purchased:

NewAir AW-280E
TimerLinc - INSTEON Plug-In Timer
40oz of HCM Beads
2x Dynex 80mm CPU Cooling Fan
Drawers/Shelves from Wineador
Spare power cord

First, got it setup where I wanted it to go to make sure it fit. Didn't get pictures of the entire process, but it's been washed out with distilled water and baking soda, filled with newspaper for a week, and then been running at the highest temperature since then.










I've had the fans and everything since I received the Wineador, just didn't installed them until I got the timer I had ordered. That came in yesterday so I started the process of the fans. Was a pretty simple process, I cut the end off the spare power cord I had, and after about 30 minutes of trying, finally got the wires fed through the hole/spout attached to the drainage hole...so I didn't have to mess anything up in case I need to return it or anything...just in case. After I got those wires in there, I sealed it up with a hot glue gun.










After that, I snipped connector off the end of the fan wiring, and cut the yellow wire off since it's not needed. Then I spliced the red wires to the black/white wire from the power supply, and the black wires to the black wire. Plugged it in to make sure it worked (which it did), then I setup the timer I got which allows for 14 settings, so I have the fans set to turn on for 10 minutes every hour and 42 minutes (any suggestions on this, think that's good? too long? too short?)









View attachment 62929









The last thing I did for now, was found 4 little wooden dowels and hot glued them to the bottom of the fans in order to allow some air flow. I'm not sure if that is enough space, but it's all I had at the moment. Still considering if I want to have something custom made just for the fans, or if they'll work as is. Kinda hesitant to spend any more cash on it as I've spent quite a bit as is...



















hopefully you guys aren't bored of new wineador builds yet, just thought I'd share my experiences. Will update once I get my drawers from forest, as I don't plan on doing anything else until then.http://wineadors.com/


----------



## Phatbasterd (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking good i Just started my vineo and am at the same step as you waiting on forrest. You do need atleast a 1/2 inch under the fams or they will burn out fast. cheapest way is 4 1in1/2 botls and 2 nuts per blot to hold it at height. 3$ max for both fans


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Phatbasterd said:


> Looking good i Just started my vineo and am at the same step as you waiting on forrest. You do need atleast a 1/2 inch under the fams or they will burn out fast. cheapest way is 4 1in1/2 botls and 2 nuts per blot to hold it at height. 3$ max for both fans


yeah, that's what I was thinking as well, just haven't went out to the store yet and didn't have anything laying around. Might head out to Home Depot today and grab something.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking good. Sadly, my wife would've filled it with wine by now


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Looking good. Sadly, my wife would've filled it with wine by now


i got her an 18ct to keep her out of mine!  lol


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Daniel , looking good although I don't think that is nearly enough room for your stash !


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> Daniel , looking good although I don't think that is nearly enough room for your stash !


it's not  but that's what the coolers are for


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking really good Daniel. I admire your patience also. Mine has been up and running for about a week now. Still waiting for my drawers, but I already have a lot of sticks stored in it. I seriously needed the room. Now I'm not sure how I'm gonna get the drawers seasoned and humidified. What do you think? Maybe add one drawer or shelf at a time and wait for the humidity to stabilize before adding the next?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Don_in_Texas said:


> Looking really good Daniel. I admire your patience also. Mine has been up and running for about a week now. Still waiting for my drawers, but I already have a lot of sticks stored in it. I seriously needed the room. Now I'm not sure how I'm gonna get the drawers seasoned and humidified. What do you think? Maybe add one drawer or shelf at a time and wait for the humidity to stabilize before adding the next?


sadly I'm far from a knowledgeable source on the proper way to season the drawers while using it for storage as well. I've got two coolers, a humi, and 3 tupperdores full of stuff just waiting for the drawers to get here, trying as hard as I can not to use it just to not have that issue.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

quick update, added a bit more spacing for the fans to get proper airflow, they have an inch of spacers hot glued to them now rather than the little 1/4 inch wooden dowels.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Looking good Danster. As far as the timer, just a few minutes every few hours would do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Looking good man! Looking forward to seeing it complete and fully loaded, leaving you no option but to get an even bigger one!


----------



## Phatbasterd (Oct 4, 2011)

What did you wind up getting for the fan feet looks like foam dowels


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

it's just cheap little plastic spacers, think I paid $.30 a piece for them from Home Depot.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Really great looking wineador brother, nice job and can't wait to see it full!


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Don_in_Texas said:


> Looking really good Daniel. I admire your patience also. Mine has been up and running for about a week now. Still waiting for my drawers, but I already have a lot of sticks stored in it. I seriously needed the room. Now I'm not sure how I'm gonna get the drawers seasoned and humidified. What do you think? Maybe add one drawer or shelf at a time and wait for the humidity to stabilize before adding the next?


I'm in the exact same position as you. My drawers should be here early this week. When I get them I plan on wiping them down with some Ciguardian humidification solution, then after that dries , another wipe down with some distilled water. Then I'll place them in the cooler with a sponge that has been dampened with distilled water. I'm hoping 2-3 days and everything will stabilize. I'll then take the sponges out and let everything sit another day or two and if it's all stabilized I'll start adding my sticks.


----------



## Phatbasterd (Oct 4, 2011)

Staxed said:


> it's just cheap little plastic spacers, think I paid $.30 a piece for them from Home Depot.


Gonna swing by the depot after work and see if i can find them thanks


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Phatbasterd said:


> Gonna swing by the depot after work and see if i can find them thanks


They are over by all the screws, probably towards the end of all the pull out trays.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Don_in_Texas said:


> Looking really good Daniel. I admire your patience also. Mine has been up and running for about a week now. Still waiting for my drawers, but I already have a lot of sticks stored in it. I seriously needed the room. Now I'm not sure how I'm gonna get the drawers seasoned and humidified. What do you think? Maybe add one drawer or shelf at a time and wait for the humidity to stabilize before adding the next?


What I would do would be to wipe down all surfaces lightly and place them in a large plastic garbage bag and tie. Do this 3x a day for a couple days and you should be good to go. Place a hygrometer on there as you normally would.



cw_mi said:


> I'm in the exact same position as you. My drawers should be here early this week. When I get them *I plan on wiping them down with some Ciguardian humidification solution*, then after that dries , another wipe down with some distilled water. Then I'll place them in the cooler with a sponge that has been dampened with distilled water. I'm hoping 2-3 days and everything will stabilize. I'll then take the sponges out and let everything sit another day or two and if it's all stabilized I'll start adding my sticks.


:scared: No no no no no! If you're determined to do it anyway, just don't tell us you did it. I need my rest. It's a very BAD idea to put polypropylene glycol directly on your wood. I don't even like using it at all. Just stick to water.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Man. I really should have gotten a 28 bottle. The16 is going to be too small very soon!!!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Man. I really should have gotten a 28 bottle. The16 is going to be too small very soon!!!


yeah, I was originally planning on an 18 ct, but with only a $50ish difference, I had to get the bigger one. Though, with the look of things...I should have gotten a bigger one


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Listen to Don! Really! Here are excerpts about this chemical

Combustible and in the form of vapour explosive when exposed to heat or flame. When heated to decomposition it produces acrid and irritating fumes (Sax, 1989).

The toxicity of polypropylene glycol is mainly due to the parent compound and not to its metabolites. Polypropylene glycol has an irritatant effect on direct contact with eyes, mucous membranes and possibly after prolonged contact with skin.

Propylene glycol causes CNS depression similar to that caused by ethanol but it is only one-third as potent. Cardiotoxic effects include arrhythmias and cardiac arrest. Renal and hepatic damage has been reported (Seidenfeld & Hanzlik, 1932).


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Okay Bruce and Don, thanks for the heads up. I will do everything as planned MINUS the solution. 

Don,
Just curious as to your suggestion about putting the drawers in a garbage back instead of just the cooler itself ?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see her finished. :tu


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

cw_mi said:


> Don,
> Just curious as to your suggestion about putting the drawers in a garbage back instead of just the cooler itself ?


Well, the way I read your post was that you are already storing cigars in the fridge. If you stick the drawers in there right away, it might drop your RH for a few days. Not that the cigars would be necessarily hurt, but seasoning the drawers before installing them might hedge your bets.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Well, the way I read your post was that you are already storing cigars in the fridge. If you stick the drawers in there right away, it might drop your RH for a few days. Not that the cigars would be necessarily hurt, but seasoning the drawers before installing them might hedge your bets.


Okay, got it. I do have some stuff stashed in there but the plan was to use tupperdores til the drawers seasoned. I've only got them in there no because I wanted to see how stable the temps would be.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Tagging this thread...I'm very interested in how this turns out. Hope this turns out great, Daniel.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

So, got my drawers from Forrest yesterday and they look sexy I think, hopefully everyone agrees. A lot of my purchased sticks accidentally got overhumidified by a mistake I made with my ConservaGel beads, so I just skipped the seasoning process and filled it in hopes that the sticks would help get things in the wineador evened out, gonna leave it like that for 3 days and then correct from there if needed.

Things are pretty much done now, I added a Hygrometer to the top and bottom of the unit, and the fans are in the back underneath the bottom drawer. Not a lot of space behind the drawers for air to circulate, so we'll see how those do with that setup. I will update on status of fans and RH if I decide to do something else with them! Really happy with the way everything has turned out!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

AWESOME !!!

I did'nt even know you had started a NewAir thread! Glad my first one helped out with your build brother!

I dig the Black too and I am 100% sold on that singles tray you have in the top drawer.... I think when I ever get these I will do the same so I have kind of show of drawer with the top notch stuff put up top on that tray.

I am glad this has all turned out well brother!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah, that was my idea for that top drawers, I need to get a few more top shelfs to put up there though. I've got quite a few, but most of them are in my gifted items tupperdores


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

The wineador is looking good ! Have fun figuring it out, I too use the HCM beads and they have worked out really good so far. 

My humidifier on my furnace is out (will be fixed soonly) so when it gets cold here our relative RH is very low and last week we had a cold spell so I had a dip in my RH. I just put a little container of distilled water in it and is sitting stable at 67 degrees and 65 % RH


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks great, Daniel! I'm really liking that black front drawer. I ordered five Spanish cedar drawers and a shelf for my NewAir AW280E. I'm hoping Forrest will have them to me before Christmas (ordered on 11-28). I'd have ordered the same drawers but without the handles if I had known he built those, but I'm happy either way.

Also, I installed the Oasis XL humidifier and has helped keep my NewAir holding at 65-68 RH quite well. 

Btw, I have to give thanks and props for Chris for his wine-a-dor thread. Chris' NewAir thread really helped me decide on going with this wine cooler.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah, his thread got me interested.

Though, I'm not sure how well that XL is going to fit in their once the drawers are in, not really a lot of space, unless the tray you got goes on the bottom, I guess that would work.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Staxed said:


> Though, I'm not sure how well that XL is going to fit in their once the drawers are in, not really a lot of space, unless the tray you got goes on the bottom, I guess that would work.


I'm thinking the tray will be placed at the top with the Oasis XL, which measures 6"L x 2"H x 2"W. I'll also need to invest in a cool-a-dor since I've got some sealed boxes that will need to be stored as well.

Great looking wine-a-dor you got and good call on the drawer style.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

oh, didn't realize they were only 2" tall, that'll fit good then.

And thanks


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Mike_E said:


> Btw, I have to give thanks and props for Chris for his wine-a-dor thread. Chris' NewAir thread really helped me decide on going with this wine cooler.





Staxed said:


> yeah, his thread got me interested.


This kind of thanks and replies makes me SO glad I put that thread together! I'm so glad it helped out and pushed you over the edge! When I saw how cheap it could be done and you didnt have to go all out on some expensive Vino with all the expensive stuff I just knew I had to take pictures and build a thread to help out with a future BOTL looking to go the same route. When I first started there we're a few winedor threads started by other members that helped me out TONS and I just wanted to give back in return to help out myself.

Thanks for the props brothers .... I am only here to help and give back as much as I can since I have been given so much here in the last 6 months.


----------

